# Jokes



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 15, 2005)

One dark night outside a small town in Alberta, a fire started 
inside the local sausage plant and in a blink it exploded into 
massive flames. The alarm went out to all the fire departments from 
miles around. When the volunteer fire fighters appeared on the scene, 
the sausage company president rushed to the fire chief and said "All of our 
secret formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant. They must 
be saved and I will give $50,000 to the fire department that brings 
them out intact." 

But the roaring flames held the firefighters off.
Soon more fire departments had to be called in as the situation 
became desperate. As the firemen arrived, the president shouted out 
that the offer was now $100,000 to the fire department who could bring 
out the company's secret files.
From the distance, a lone siren was heard as another fire truck 
came into sight. It was the nearby Mundare rural township volunteer 
fire department composed mainly of Ukrainians over the age of 65.
To everyone's amazement, the little run-down fire engine,operated 
by these Ukrainians, passed all the newer sleek engines parked 
outside the plant....and drove straight into the middle of the 
inferno.

Outside the other firemen watched as the Ukrainian old timers 
jumped off and began to fight the fire with a performance and 
effort never seen before. Within a short time,the Mundare old timers 
had extinguished the fire and saved the secret formulas. The 
grateful sausage company president joyfully announced that for such 
a superhuman feat he was upping the reward to $200,000, and walked 
over to personally thank each of the brave, though elderly,
Ukrainian firefighters.

The local TV news reporters rushed in after capturing the event 
on film asking, "What are you going to do with all that money?"

"Vell," said Nick Sputski, the 70-year-old fire chief, da furst ting 
ve gonna do is fix da brakes on dat damn truck!"


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## peter (Aug 17, 2006)

This has a lot of truth in it. Not so much the firefighters driving into the middle of the fire, but...

1-Mundare has a sausage factory, in fact one of the best!

2-The town is of a Ukrainian decent

3- The fire department is a volunteer department.

I live about 6 miles away. I wonder where the poster got this from?

Have a good day...


----------

